# Punch Bag Advice



## liz (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to look at this. 

I've done very basic and general self defence before but have no real experience in martial arts to speak of. 

I'm looking to buy a free standing heavy weight punching bag for the back garden to use as part of my work out routine. I'm after one that you can fill up with water or sand as i have nowhere to attach a hanging one. 

I know alot of these are not really meant for outside, i intend to cover it to protect from the elements. 

Can anyone recommend one? 

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 25, 2014)

Personally, I use good old BoB. He's got a water filled base and is both mobile and adjustable. And since he's a torso, he's got anatomical landmarks for targeting. Striking him is also closer to striking a person, in that he's less compressible than a regular bag. This does mean you'll need to be real cautious with power and be sure to use wraps/bag gloves, at least until you've done a significant amount of conditioning.
If you prefer something a bit softer, any of the wavemaster bags will work very well.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 25, 2014)

As with Dirty Dog above, my preference is "bob" also..............


----------

